# Battlefield 3: Diskussionen, Problemhilfe und mehr [Sammelthread]



## DaOarge (25. Oktober 2011)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Battlefield 3. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Battlefield 3. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			
				Originalpost schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe das Problem, dass sich BF3 im Multiplayer unregelmässig verabschiedet mit der Meldung "Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr". In der Kampagne konnte ich problemlos bis zur zweiten Mission spielen - im MP ist spätestens nach 2 - 3 Minuten Schluss.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2011)

Sind auch alle anderen Treiber aktuell, nicht nur GRaka? Kann ein Virenscanner oder eine Firewall schuld sein? 

Ist irgendwas übertaktet?


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (25. Oktober 2011)

Muss ja irgendwas mit dem Internet sein, wenn der SP geht. Aber eigentlich ist man doch auch im SP dauerhaft online, oder nicht? Firewall könnte ne Möglichkeit sein, probieren kann man ja mal alles.


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß das es auch mit´ner 32bit geht aber mit 64bit windows gehts besser, dir stehen quasi nur 2,5gb ram zu, der vram gilt auch als ram somit sind deine 3,5gb ausgeschöpft. Probleme mit 32bit: lange ladezeiten, heftige aber dafür kurze nachladeruckler bei mp matches( aber nur nach dem laden des gesamten lvls) Abstürze des clients usw 

Ich geh mal lieber in deckung 

PS: Das sind erfahrungen meinerseits! seit 64bit keine dieser probleme mehr!


----------



## DaOarge (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Das offizielle BF3 Forum hat mittlerweile einen 5-Seiten-Thread mit meinem Problem - verschiedenste PC-Configs. Damit stell ich die Suche erstmal ein und lasse ein paar Tage ins Land streichen, bin ja nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.

Grüsse


----------



## Cupper (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch dieses Problem nur das  selbs mein Singleplayer  unregelmäßig abstürzt und der MP auch  (nur Kaspische Grenze  stürzt  nicht so schnell ab nach ca 30min )
Cpu wieder zurück getaktet  von 3,5 GHZ auf 3,0 GHZ 
Grafik von Hoch auf Schlecht 
Machte aber kaum ein unterschied 

GTX 560 ti oc 
Amd Athlon x2  250


----------



## TonydieMatrix (26. Oktober 2011)

Habe das auch das Problem aber überall... ich kann garnichts spielen  -.-"


----------



## revelations666 (26. Oktober 2011)

*same prob hier*

Hi!

Genau das gleiche Problem wie "DaOarge".

GraKa: HD 6850
Proc: AMD Phenom II X6 2,8 GHz
OS: Windows 7 64 Bit

Extra haufenweise Treiber geupdt - aber Problem bleibt bestehen.
SP geht super - völlig ohne Abstürze. Nur im MP geht nach ein paar Min. gar nix mehr - zuerst wird's unspielbar langsam und dann futsch is es ganz weg.

Irgendwer mit dem gleichen Prob., der es schon lösen konnte?

Bye


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2011)

ich vermute mal, das wird ein systematisches Problem sein und im laufe der ersten Tage bei offiziellem Release gelöstz werden, vlt. sogar schon direkt mit dem offiziellen Release.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (26. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir schmiert BF3 auch im SP ab (MP noch nicht getestet). Mir ist aufgefallen, BF verabschiedet sich bei mir meist wenn eine gescritete Aktion im Spiel abläuft, z.B. wenn man alle Gegner erledigt hat und der Soldat ruf "Los! Los! weiter aufrücken" dann sollten eigentlich alle Bot-Soldaten los Laufen. 

Bei mir schmiert es in solchen momenten meist ab. 

Wenn ich das Spiel dann wieder starte und die Story fortsetze, läuft das ganze an der Stelle wo es abgeschmiert ist normal weiter! Bis zum nächsten abstrutz. So hab ich mich bis jetzt von Absturtz zu Absturtz gehangelt. Es sind bis jetzt knapp 30 ...

Meine Hardware ( alles nicht übertaktet ):
CPU: i5 750 (normaler Takt)
Graka: GF GTX 470 amp! (neuer Treiber 285)
Mainboard: MSI P55 GD65
OS: Win Vista (alle updates bis dato)
Ram: G-Skill RipJaw 4 gig
Netzteil: BeQuiet! 500w

Hoffe jemand hat eine idee. 

edit:
In der beta hatte ich übrigens ein ähmliches problem, da ist es auh ab und an im MP einfach abgeschmiert.


----------



## Chr0nos (27. Oktober 2011)

Selbes Problem, im Single- und Multiplayer   

Win7 x64
Intel Q9550
8GB DDR2
GTX 580


----------



## Bl4ckburn (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab was neues:

Hab meinen Pc neu formatiert. Alles neu installiert und jetzt kommt die Nachricht: 
"Leider ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Es gibt leider ein Problem mit dem Spiele-Setup. Bitte installiert das Spiel erneut."
Hab das Spiel jetzt 2x neu installiert, der Fehler kommt weiterhin.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Edit:
Alles wieder beim alte, nach ein, zwei mal Widerherstellungspunkt laden und nen paar mal neu installieren von Origin/BF3 läuft das spiel nun wieder. Hab aber jetzt, wie vorgestern, den AppCrash Error ab und an. Naja, müssen wir wohl auf nen patch warten.


----------



## PCBattlefield (28. Oktober 2011)

Schließt mal euern Browser, bei mir ist es Firefox, der zieht 200-300 MB RAM, bei mir hat es geholfen.
NVIDIAs Treiber buggt noch total rum -.- Wieso bringen die für einen Finalen Release einen Beta Treiber raus?


----------



## palu1986 (29. Oktober 2011)

DaOarge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das Problem, dass sich BF3 im Multiplayer unregelmässig verabschiedet mit der Meldung "Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr". In der Kampagne konnte ich problemlos bis zur zweiten Mission spielen - im MP ist spätestens nach 2 - 3 Minuten Schluss.
> 
> ...



bei mir hat es wie folgt geklappt: einfach bei origin unter einstellungen das kästchen mit "Origin im Spiel aktivieren" deaktivieren... 

es gibt ja die kuriosesten theorien mit treibern- registry bla bla bla... auch die hardware spekulierer haben mir viel freude bereitet ( auch in englischen foren ) deshalb hab ich mich nun hier kurzerhand registriert... ich hoffe es funktioniert jetzt auch bei euch und könnt relaxed fraggen 

lg


----------



## Bl4ckburn (29. Oktober 2011)

palu1986 schrieb:


> bei mir hat es wie folgt geklappt: einfach bei origin unter einstellungen das kästchen mit "Origin im Spiel aktivieren" deaktivieren...
> 
> es gibt ja die kuriosesten theorien mit treibern- registry bla bla bla... auch die hardware spekulierer haben mir viel freude bereitet ( auch in englischen foren ) deshalb hab ich mich nun hier kurzerhand registriert... ich hoffe es funktioniert jetzt auch bei euch und könnt relaxed fraggen
> 
> lg


ich probiers mal aus und geb dir dann feedback. 

Edit: keine Veränderung. AppCrash und DirektX Error.


----------



## battlefieldler (29. Oktober 2011)

also ich habe ein ähnliches problem nämlich dieses: 
ich starte den sp oder mp läuft erstmal die ersten minuten einwandfrei aber dann wenn ich z.B. beim sp an einen speicherpunkt komme kommt die meldung BF3 funktioniert nicht mehr 
beim mp spiel ich 1-4 runden danach kommt auch die meldung bf3 funktioniert nicht mehr :// ziemlich schade weil ich hab eigentlich einen ziemlich guten pc. 

3,8 GHZ quad core prozessor
1,GB ATI Raedeon HD 5750
4GB Ram
Betriebssystem is Win 7 32bit

hat jemand vllt eine lösung für mich warum es beides mitten im spiel einfach aufhört ???
MFG battlefieldler


----------



## Romit93 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leutchens 

Ich habe mal ne frage zu battelfield 3 warum laggt das teil so was von doll kann mir das jemand mal sagen 

Mein System :

Intel Core 2 duo processor T6600
2.2 GHz.800MHz FSB , 2 MB L2 cache

Graka HD 4650 1 GB HyperMemorey

4GB arbeitsspeicher 

WIN 7 / 32 Bit 

Ist ein laptop ACER aspire 8730 G 

Bei media markt meinten die müsste problemlos laufen aber es laggt und laggt und laggt 
und hängt sich nach ein paar minuten spielen im online modus auf spiele das spiel auf allem niedrigsten was geht geht und im singelpalyer genau das gleiche  bin langsam sehr genervt hoffe mir kann einer helfen.

Danke im Voraus 

MFG Romit93


----------



## battlefieldler (29. Oktober 2011)

Romit93 schrieb:


> Hey Leutchens
> 
> Ich habe mal ne frage zu battelfield 3 warum laggt das teil so was von doll kann mir das jemand mal sagen
> 
> ...


 
das müsste eig. einwandfrei laufen ... kann ich mir nicht denken wieso es nicht geht gehts im sp auf niedrigen einstellungen besser oder laggts da auch?


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß warum es bei euch laggt, nicht mehr funktioniert oder abstürzt.

Es liegt an der Win 32 Bit version, die nur max 3GB Arbeitsspeicher verwenden könnt, schaut einfach unter systemsteuerung und system und unten wie viel freigegeben ist.

hab das gleiche problem, auch Leute mit 64bit können das Problem haben, wenn Sie den Memoryblock nicht aufgehoben haben und über 3 Gig blockade aktiviert haben.

Daran wirds definitiv liegen, denn wenn ich das spiel starte, dauert es 15 sekunden, der Cache liegt dann verdammt hoch, bis er dann über 3Gig will

probierts einfach mal aus, unter start-ausführen winver eingeben oder cmd /K Systeminfo
dann seht ihr genau welche version ihr habt

dann muss ich mir nun wohl doch die 64bit version zulegen so ein müll

die 64bit user können das im bios umändern, dann habt ihr volle leistung


----------



## palu1986 (29. Oktober 2011)

mhm- nach 5 partien- selbes problem:

jetzt versuch ich etwas neues:

Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr?! (Lösung gefunden!!!!) - Probleme zu Battlefield 3 - Call of Duty Black Ops und Modern Warfare Community

Hier hat jmd die These mit den Sprachfiles... 

Bin noch am Files loaden- hat bei mehreren funktioniert- werde hier dann wieder berichten


----------



## Romit93 (29. Oktober 2011)

da lagt das auch wie scheiße und es stürtzt ab


----------



## Romit93 (29. Oktober 2011)

und bei mw 2 laggt es kein bischen


----------



## battlefieldler (29. Oktober 2011)

Insolvenzprofi schrieb:


> Ich weiß warum es bei euch laggt, nicht mehr funktioniert oder abstürzt.
> 
> Es liegt an der Win 32 Bit version, die nur max 3GB Arbeitsspeicher verwenden könnt, schaut einfach unter systemsteuerung und system und unten wie viel freigegeben ist.
> 
> ...


 

da steht einfach nur ein text und dann irgendwo steht drin version 6.1.  hab auch systemsteuerung geschaut ich kann von 4 gb 3,25 verwenden.... meinst du dass das am arbeitsspeicher liegt?? ich denke eher nicht dass es deswegen ist dass es abstürtzt bei mir ist es so es bleibt hängen dann muss ich task manager öffnen dann kommt die meldung bf3 funktioniert nicht mehr...


----------



## Romit93 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen das bf 3 einfach mal zu häftig ist von vorausstzungen bei mw 2 habe ich das problem  nicht da kann ich das auf höchtser stufee also 1920*1080 und deteis bis auf natürlich schatten hoch online spielen ohne probleme


----------



## Romit93 (29. Oktober 2011)

UND ES IST DER LETZTE MÜLL das kann doch nicht sein mein cosin hatt ein high end pc mit allem neuesten karm denns gibt und es laggt wie scheiße und stürtzt ab
oder sind die server immoment überlasste??


----------



## palu1986 (29. Oktober 2011)

tante edith sagt: funtz leider nach wie vor nicht- 2 runden klappts dann der gleiche käse


----------



## Romit93 (29. Oktober 2011)

man ey das kann doch wirklich nicht sein


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (29. Oktober 2011)

es liegt defininitv am arbeitsspeicher, denn wenn ich auf gering gehe, kann ich es problemlos zocken, gehe ich wieder auf auto, das gleiche problem nach 15 sekunden bein feindberührung (jeep kam auf mich zu gefahren, exteme Explosion, abgeschmiert) bei ultra fliege ich direkt raus

mein pc
Win 32 Bit
I52500 3,4 GHZ Quad Core!!!!
8Gig ram, wovon nur 3 wegen 32 Bit nutzbar
GTX570
Alpen Ultrakühlung, Prozessor ist echt nicht heiß oder so

ich hol mir die 64bit version
Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (29. Oktober 2011)

alter seit dem ich das gestern drauf habe, habe ich nur fehler auf meinem ganzen rechner!!!!!!! was ist das für ein MÜLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (29. Oktober 2011)

Mein Problem mit APPCRASH und DirectX hab ich *gelöst*! 

Und zwar hab ich einfach meine Grafik von *Auto (Alles high) *auf *Manuel und* dann auf *medium* gestellt! Konnte jetzt gut 12 runden ohne fehler spielen. Auflösung konnte ich auf 1920x1080 lassen.
Klar, schaut jetzt nicht mehr so klasse aus wie auf hight, aber es läuft ohne fehler. Alle anderen Sachen aus dem englischen Forum hatte ich schon probiert und mein system hab ich sogar frisch formatiert vorgestern aber nix hatte geholfen. 

*Mein system:*
Intel i5 750
G-Skill RipYaws 4gig
GF GTX470 AMP!
OS Win Vista 32bit

Probiert es einfach mal aus. Manchmal sind die simpelsten Sachen die besten. 

Hoff es hilft jemandem!


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (29. Oktober 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit APPCRASH und DirectX hab ich *gelöst*!
> 
> Und zwar hab ich einfach meine Grafik von *Auto (Alles high) *auf *Manuel und* dann auf *medium* gestellt! Konnte jetzt gut 12 runden ohne fehler spielen. Auflösung konnte ich auf 1920x1080 lassen.
> Klar, schaut jetzt nicht mehr so klasse aus wie auf hight, aber es läuft ohne fehler. Alle anderen Sachen aus dem englischen Forum hatte ich schon probiert und mein system hab ich sogar frisch formatiert vorgestern aber nix hatte geholfen.
> ...


 
online oder kampagne? danke


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (29. Oktober 2011)

klappt auch nicht, hab die schauze voll, zock erstmal bf2bc ohne PROBLEMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (29. Oktober 2011)

Insolvenzprofi schrieb:


> online oder kampagne? danke


Online. Hatte jetzt 1 mal Appcrash bei joinen eines servers, danach nochmal probiert und normal 3 runden gespielt.


----------



## battlefieldler (29. Oktober 2011)

hats geklappt?


----------



## battlefieldler (29. Oktober 2011)

also ich will nich pushen aber mir wäre es echt lieber mit vollen einstellungen zu zokcen aber nicht dass es abkackt  hat da jemand ne lösung ich gluabe ich leg mir auch 64 bit windows 7 zu  ich hoff es klappt dann


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (29. Oktober 2011)

battlefieldler schrieb:


> also ich will nich pushen aber mir wäre es echt lieber mit vollen einstellungen zu zokcen aber nicht dass es abkackt  hat da jemand ne lösung ich gluabe ich leg mir auch 64 bit windows 7 zu  ich hoff es klappt dann


 
ich konnte jetzt mal 2 stunden durchgängig zocken, was ich gemacht habe?

ich habe alles auf mittel gestellt, mir ein deutschen server gesucht, der nicht 64 leute hatte, ich habe dann auf 48 gezockt, 4 ganze mapps im multiplayer, dann habe ich die grafik, mal auf auto gesetzt, (bei mir fast alles hoch und ultra) dann schmierte er direkt bei Feindberühung ab

es liegt entweder am Treiber, entweder an der RAM oder an der Grafikkarte

also ich habe eine 570gtx und dachte damit wäre ich gut gerüstet, wohl ein irrtum. warum klärt die PC Games das nicht mal auf?

Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein? Auch auf Hoch fliege ich dann direkt weider raus, 

570gtx, 3,4ghz quadcore und 8 gigram, wovon 3 nur nutzbar da 32bit,

die anforderung für das game sind definitiv zu hoch


----------



## Bl4ckburn (29. Oktober 2011)

Insolvenzprofi schrieb:


> ich konnte jetzt mal 2 stunden durchgängig zocken, was ich gemacht habe?
> 
> ich habe alles auf mittel gestellt, mir ein deutschen server gesucht, der nicht 64 leute hatte, ich habe dann auf 48 gezockt, 4 ganze mapps im multiplayer, dann habe ich die grafik, mal auf auto gesetzt, (bei mir fast alles hoch und ultra) dann schmierte er direkt bei Feindberühung ab
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir da nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Wie bereits geschrieben läuft das ganze bei mir auch nur auf mittel, obwohl vom Rechner her  Auto (Hoch) locker drin sein müsste bzw. Singleplayer funktionierte bei mir auf Auto(Hoch), zwar mit AppCrash ab und an aber es "lief" flüssig bis zum crash.
Naja, jetzt kann ich wenigstens spielen ohne da irgentewas in der Reg. zu ändern.


----------



## QQQ (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
habs seit heute und es ist im single player 3x an der gleichen Stelle gefreezed aber vielleicht auch nur weil  render.drawfps aktiviert war...
Jedenfalls hab ich bei origin/einstellungen/im spiel -  origin im spiel aktivieren , deaktiviert (stand im ea forum)  und in der nvidia systemsteuerung Texturfilterung negativer LOD -Bias auf clamp gestellt bis jetzt kein freeze mehr
Von der performance bin ich bis jetzt Positiv überascht
Habe 
Mainboard Chipsatz AMD 870
gtx 560 ti treiber 280.26
amd phenom2 1090t x6 3.2
8gb ram
win 7 64
netzteil be quiet pure Power l7 530w


----------



## -Marv- (30. Oktober 2011)

Leider hat keiner der Tipps für mich geklappt. Das Spiel funktioniert einfach nicht mehr.. und eine Lösung scheint in weiter ferne. :'(


----------



## sharkbcn (30. Oktober 2011)

.....


----------



## Kammi81 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich hab BF3 heute nach kompleter neu instalierung meines pc drauf gemacht und ich werde verückt ich konnte im SP grade mal 1 mission anspielen und schwups hängt es sich auf ich such mich dumm und dämlich nix geht .
Ich hab alle treibe komplet neu drauf gemacht alle updates gemacht die nur gehen und es geht immer noch nicht kann mir von euch einer Helfen ??????????
Ich hab es in allen tacktungen schon probiert von Werks tacktung bis über tacktung und ich hab noch ne 2 grafikkarte eine asus 550 GTX TI dran gehauen auch nix.
Weil sonst ist es Echt verarsche das die das nicht auf die reihe bringen das normale gamer das spiel auch zocken können .




Win 7 64 bit 
Asus P7P55D
I7 860 von 2.80 auf 3,66 MHz übertacktet mit H50 Wasserkühlung
8 Gb Ram 
Asus 560 GTX TI 1024 
1 Tb Festplate


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (30. Oktober 2011)

also ich kanns nun zocken, hab mir heute eine win7 64bit version drauf gemacht, aber trotzdem kann ich Grafik nur auf "mittel" zocken, gehe ich auf hoch oder auto, fliege ich direkt bei Feindberührung (wie auch schon in der 32bit windows7) raus. Im Taskmanager sehe ich, das die CPU bis an die Grenze geht, habe ein i2500 3,3GHZ Quad Core 8 gb ram, 570gtx

werde wohl ne 590gtx bestellen, weil die Grafik auf mittel doch eher eine verschlechterung im gegensatz zu Badcompany 2 ist, wo ich immer auf maximum gespielt habe. Das stört mich doch sehr.

Insgesamt war ich von der demo enttäuscht, das ist nun anders, die vollversion macht spaß, karten gigantisch, aber die anforderung zum PC machen echt kein spaß

das hätte die pc games auch mal aufklären können und die mindestanforderung auf der verpackung sind reine verarsche, damit würde es direkt abstürzen




Kammi81 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich hab BF3 heute nach kompleter neu instalierung meines pc drauf gemacht und ich werde verückt ich konnte im SP grade mal 1 mission anspielen und schwups hängt es sich auf ich such mich dumm und dämlich nix geht .
> Ich hab alle treibe komplet neu drauf gemacht alle updates gemacht die nur gehen und es geht immer noch nicht kann mir von euch einer Helfen ??????????
> ...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (30. Oktober 2011)

Insolvenzprofi schrieb:


> also ich kanns nun zocken, hab mir heute  eine win7 64bit version drauf gemacht, aber trotzdem kann ich Grafik nur  auf "mittel" zocken, gehe ich auf hoch oder auto, fliege ich direkt bei  Feindberührung (wie auch schon in der 32bit windows7) raus. Im  Taskmanager sehe ich, das die CPU bis an die Grenze geht, habe ein i2500  3,3GHZ Quad Core 8 gb ram, 570gtx
> 
> werde wohl ne 590gtx  bestellen, weil die Grafik auf mittel doch eher eine verschlechterung im  gegensatz zu Badcompany 2 ist, wo ich immer auf maximum gespielt habe.  Das stört mich doch sehr.
> 
> ...


ich würde mir an deiner Stelle keine neue Graka kaufen, ich hab ne GTX470 AMP! und auf mittel zock ich mit ca.40 und mehr fps! Soll bedeuten, da ist noch dicke Luft nach oben was die Grafik Einstellungen angeht! 
Sollte es denn bald gepatcht werden, werd ich sofort wieder auf High gehen mit den Einstellungen. Also in meinen Augen nur rausgeschmissenes Geld ne neue Graka kaufen...


----------



## sharkbcn (31. Oktober 2011)

Probiert das mal.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489420350764/
hat bei mir funktioniert! zumindest ist es bis jetzt nichtmehr abgestürzt


----------



## Chr0nos (31. Oktober 2011)

Hab ne Lösung für mich gefunden...einfach die Grafikkarte mit MSI Afterburner runter getaktet.

Bin mit GPU Takt auf 730 Mhz runter, konnt bis jetzt 5 Stunden Multiplayer und 2 Stunden Singleplayer ohne "Battlefield 3 funktioniert nich mehr" zocken und läuft immernoch mit 35-60 fps (1920x1080 + Ultra + 4xMSAA + FXAA)
Habs einfach mal auf gut Glück mit 730 Mhz probiert. Vll geht auch noch mehr, habs aber bis jetzt noch nich getestet...bin erstmal froh dass ich jetzt ohne Abstürzezocken kann 

Hoffe der Tipp hilft dem ein oder anderen  


*Update:* Kampagne durch und ca 10 Stunde Multiplayer hinter mir...immernoch kein Error.


Mein System:
Win 7 x64
Asus P5Q Pro Turbo
Intel Q9550 @2,8Ghz
Geforce GTX580 (285.62)
8GB DDR2
X-Fi Titanium


----------



## SebastianMielke (31. Oktober 2011)

ich habe kein Problem mit 64 bit win 7 und ich denke besser 64 bit

Intel Quad Q9450    8 gb    GTX560 mit 2 gb


----------



## PCBattlefield (31. Oktober 2011)

Tipps die bei mir funktioniert haben:

1. Beendet Firefox oder halt den Browser den ihr habt.
2. Schaltet allen Schnick-Schnack ab, wie z.B Hintergrundanwendungen

Das hat bei mir das Problem behoben, zwar nicht zu 100 % aber #Patch 2 wird da schon helfen .
Manchmal kommt auch direkt am Anfang BF3 funktioniert nicht mehr. Einfach ein anderen Server auswählen oder nochmal den gleichen nehmen dann geht es.
Ich habe auch noch keine offizielle Lösung gehört (EA).
Manchmal glaube ich, dass es auch an den Servern liegt, die laggen ja bei 64 Spielern (meistens zumindest) und das dann die Verbindung verloren geht
= BF3 funktioniert nicht, oder es stürzt einfach so ab.
Wie gesagt, DICE arbeitet bereits an einem #Patch.


----------



## Oyso (31. Oktober 2011)

*Sogar Freeze!*

Hey Leute!
Ich finde absolut keine Lösung für mein Problem! Ich hoffe daher ihr könnt mir helfen!!

Mein Spiel stürzt ständig nach ca 20 min ab! Der letzte Ton wiederholt sich dann ständig, und das Bild ist eingefroren! Ein totaler Freeze / Frezze! Ich kann nicht mal den Tast Manager aufrufen, so das ich den PC "hart" ausmachen muss. Ich habe in einem Forum gelesen, dass das evtl. An meiner onboard soundkarte liegt. Diese hab ich mal testweise im BIOS deaktiviert und jetzt hab ich immernoch Freezes ABER der taskmanager lässt sich jetzt noch aufruffen, und ich kann das Spiel dadurch schließen.

Ich hatte mir mal vor 2 Jahren mein PC bei Alienware zusammenstellen lassen.
- ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
- i7 920
- NVIDIA 295 gtx (inkl neuester Treiber)
- 12 Gb RAM (1333)
- Win 7

Mein Problem tritt ausschließlich bei BfBC2 UND bei BF3 im Multiplayer auf! ( Den singelplayer kann ich ohne Probleme spielen)

Ich bitte echt um Hilfe, denn ich verzweifle so langsam....
Danke schon einmal!!!


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir tritt auch dieses Problem auf.
Aber ich verfalle nicht gleich in Panik und mach format C:
Versteh immer nicht wieso die Leute gleich Ihr ganzes System plattmachen nur weil mal ein neues Spiel keine 8 h durchweg läuft.

Ich warte einfach auf den nächsten Patch.Fertig.


----------



## P90Elite (31. Oktober 2011)

moinsen 
also bei mir -wer häts gedacht- ist das selbe problem. was mir aber auch wirklich auffällt ist das mein arbeitsspeicher bei 2,88 gb ist also richtig hart an der grenze. firefox verbraucht alleine schon 200-300 mb. das komische ist ich kann mal 5 runden am stück spielen mal nur 1-2 runden mal keine. ich habe extra bf3 auf englisch installiert und die eine lösung die präsentiert wurde mit den sprachdateien ist schwachsinn weil es keinen wirklichen sinn macht. ich schließe mich xotoxic an. einfach abwarten und die wenigstens 1-2 runden ohne probleme schaffen kann ich nur sagen genießt es und lasst euch net unterkriegen. habe heute ca 4h gespielt und es kam locker 10-20 mal oder mehr der fehler. na und sche** drauf dass ist mein motto. das mit der graik müsste ich erst ausprobieren bin gerade verhindert und kann es leider nicht testen. und 64 bit mache ich net drauf, da ich schon zuvor immer probeleme damit hatte trotz richtiger treiber

mein system:
amd phenom II x6 1090t
HD 6850
4gb 1333-ddr3
120 gb ssd
win 7 32 bit


----------



## JeremyClarkson (1. November 2011)

PCBattlefield schrieb:


> Tipps die bei mir funktioniert haben:
> 
> 1. Beendet Firefox oder halt den Browser den ihr habt.
> 2. Schaltet allen Schnick-Schnack ab, wie z.B Hintergrundanwendungen
> ...



Was man wegen dem "Battlefield funktioniert nicht mehr" unter Win 7 64bit (<<hab ich, deswegen) machen kann ist in der Kompatibilitätseinstellung der BF3-Verknüpfung die Visuellen Designs deaktivieren und die Desktopgestaltung deaktivieren.


----------



## usopia (1. November 2011)

Ich hatte anfangs auch hin und wieder Abstürze. Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:


In der Origin-Bibliothek Rechtsklick auf das BF3-Pic und _"Installation reparieren"_ auswählen.
Dauert ne Weile, bis BF3 komplett nach Fehlern gescannt wird.
wichtig: die Reparatur _komplett durchlaufen lassen_ bis das Fenster sich schließen läßt oder sich von selbst schließt.

Komischerweise wurden bei mir im Zuge dieser Reparatur auch noch ein/zwei Patches installiert, obwohl mein BF3 schon vorher auf neuestem Stand sein sollte. Kann aber auch sein, daß die Patches einfach neu drübergebügelt werden.

Hoffe, es hilft bei einigen.

*edit: was ich noch sagen wollte: BF3 läuft auf meinem System komplett mit Ultra-Settings (1680 x 1050) butterweich mit 40 bis 70 FPS. Eine GTX 570 zu langsam kann also schonmal nicht sein, muß wo anders dran liegen.

____________________
Quad Q9550 @3400 MHz
4 GB DDR2-800
Asus GTX 570
Win 7 / 64 Bit


----------



## s2krevs9k (1. November 2011)

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel auf max. Ultra Settings recht problemlos.

Hin und wieder mal kommt auch ein Hänger vor, sehe ich aber in der aktuellen Version des Games als normal an. Sollte sich (hoffentlich) mit den nächsten Patches klären...

Mein System:

Win7 64
ASUS Rampage III Extreme
Intel i7 960 4x 3,20 GHz
Scythe Mugen 2
Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold 800W
8gb Ram Patriot Memory DDR3 1600 MHz 2x4gb
Gainward GTX570

Alles auf standard Taktung, nix übertaktet.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (1. November 2011)

Bis auf mein Netzteil was noch stärker ist, habe ich die gleiche Zusammenstellung bei mir läufts nicht!




s2krevs9k schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft das Spiel auf max. Ultra Settings recht problemlos.
> 
> Hin und wieder mal kommt auch ein Hänger vor, sehe ich aber in der aktuellen Version des Games als normal an. Sollte sich (hoffentlich) mit den nächsten Patches klären...
> 
> ...


----------



## usopia (1. November 2011)

Insolvenzprofi schrieb:


> Bis auf mein Netzteil was noch stärker ist, habe ich die gleiche Zusammenstellung bei mir läufts nicht!


Also dann hast du irgendwo einen Fehler in deinem System. Es sollte mit deiner Hardware auf jeden Fall gut laufen auf max. Settings. Da du ja oben gesagt hattest, PCG solle das mal abklären: wurde schon gemacht, schaust du hier:
Battlefield 3: Mit diesen Grafikkarten läuft der Shooter mit maximalen Details und Full-HD-Auflösung 

Ab einer GTX 560 ti ist BF3 auf max. spielbar und ich kann das auch nur bestätigen. Mach also nicht den Fehler und kauf dir eine GTX 590 oder so. Es muß an irgendwelchen falschen Einstellungen oder so liegen.

Neuester und richtiger Treiber (285.62) drauf?
BF3-Installation schon repariert?
Mal den Afterburner installieren und die Temps der GPU überwachen.
Hast du vier Ram-Riegel verbaut oder zwei?


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (1. November 2011)

guten tach,

mein problem war : im sp und coop liefs wie butter, aber im mp ständig freeze nach 2-10 min.

lösung :  die GraKA, GTX 560 ti, war von werk aus übertaktet.  habs mit msi afterburner auf normwerte runtergedreht ( coreclock 822, shaderclock 1644)
              und seitdem ist es nicht einmal hängengeblieben !!!

sonst. konfig : quad6600, win7 32 bit, 4 GB RAM



mein grundproblem ist : ich spiele bf seit 1942 , aber warum muß ich für bf3 diese bittere kröte "origin" schlucken ?

bf3 ist ein super spiel, klasse engine,macht hölle spaß aber origin ist definitiv inakzeptabel, wenn nicht sogar illegal.

ich komme mir vor wie ein junkie, der seine vernunft abschaltet weil er den stoff braucht, dabei will ich doch nur
battlefield spielen !

Battlefield und Origin gehören NICHT zusammen, es killt das Spiel !

Liebe Grüße,
                    B.M.


P.S.: und sage bitte keiner, man darf origin nicht dissen, weils ja noch "beta" is....^^


----------



## palu1986 (1. November 2011)

Hey zusammen!

Habe nun auch endlich meine Version zum laufen gebracht... Nach endlosen Recherchen habe ich nun folgende Dinge umgestellt / deinstalliert- und siehe da: Bf3 läuft auf Ultra Settings konstant bei ca 60 fps...

Spybot Search & Destroy: Deinstalliert...
Asus Doctor: Deinstalliert...
Asus Gamer OSD: Deinstalliert...
Catalyst Control Center: Deinstalliert... Versionen 11.8. - 11.9. - 11.10 brachten nicht den gewünschten Erfolg... habe mir manuell den aktuellsten Graka Treiber für meine Asus HD6950 cu2 geladen und siehe da:

ES FUNZT!

Die Registry Umschreibungen bei Russischen Versionen klappt!
Der Speicherzuweisungsbefehl bei 32 Bit OS Usern klappt auch- nur mir haben diese Dinge nicht geholfen... 

Ich hatte das Problem das entweder der Screen freezed oder die Burnermeldung " Battlefield 3 stopped working " - natürlich ohne Details ^^
hab dann im Ereignismanagement von Windows herumgesucht und den Fehler letztlich gefunden... Folgende Meldung ist aufgetreten:

Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4e9d3315
Faulting module name: atkdx11disp.dll, version: 7.14.10.305, time stamp: 0x4bc6f989
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00012dac
Faulting process id: 0xd6c
Faulting application start time: 0x01cc9897e804206c
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\atkdx11disp.dll
Report Id: 1a449fb9-048d-11e1-b3ab-001fc66fd301

Ich hoffe es hilft einigen von euch... leider sind die Fehlermedlungen recht ident- jedoch die Ursachen meist unterschiedlich... einfach testen. Good luck ^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. November 2011)

Tja bei euch kann man es wenigstens eine Weile spielen.

Bei mir klappt der MP sporadisch und im SP komme ich nicht über das EA Symbol hinaus. 
Jedes mal Hänger und Maus erscheint. Nach Öffnung des Taskmanagers kommt Bf3 funktioniert nicht mehr. 

Aktuelle Treiber alle drauf, System völlig ausreichend.

Ich würde am liebsten den support zusammenscheißen, aber 1. weiß ich nicht wie die mail ist und 2. macht das mein Spiel auch nicht heil.


----------



## usopia (1. November 2011)

Mal kurz was generelles weil hier einige immer dem Spiel oder EA die Schuld zuweisen und ich will damit auch niemanden anmachen aber eins ist doch klar: mit Sicherheit liegen zu 99,9% die Probleme mit BF3 an verhunzten PC-Systemen, Treiber-Problemen und irgendwelchen "Tuning-Tools" etc...und nicht am Spiel selbst.
Bei Millionen Gamern läuft BF3 problemlos und warum sollte es bei der hier verschwindend kleinen Zahl von Usern mit Problemen dann plötzlich an BF3 liegen, wenn es nicht korrekt läuft?

palu1986 hat es ja in etwa aufgezeigt: einfach mal Schrott-Programme und Tuningtools deinstallieren, OC zurücknehmen, Treiber und Windows auf den neuesten Stand bringen bzw. reparieren und anschließend z.B. mit Ccleaner die Registry und das System bereinigen. Das sollte in den meisten Fällen schon was bringen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. November 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> Mal kurz was generelles weil hier einige immer dem Spiel oder EA die Schuld zuweisen und ich will damit auch niemanden anmachen aber eins ist doch klar: mit Sicherheit liegen zu 99,9% die Probleme mit BF3 an verhunzten PC-Systemen, Treiber-Problemen und irgendwelchen "Tuning-Tools" etc...und nicht am Spiel selbst.
> Bei Millionen Gamern läuft BF3 problemlos und warum sollte es bei der hier verschwindend kleinen Zahl von Usern mit Problemen dann plötzlich an BF3 liegen, wenn es nicht korrekt läuft?
> 
> palu1986 hat es ja in etwa aufgezeigt: einfach mal Schrott-Programme und Tuningtools deinstallieren, OC zurücknehmen, Treiber und Windows auf den neuesten Stand bringen bzw. reparieren und anschließend z.B. mit Ccleaner die Registry und das System bereinigen. Das sollte in den meisten Fällen schon was bringen.


 

Mein PC ist nagelneu, es sind quasi keine tools drauf...
Nur 4 Spiele und ein paar einzelne Programme...

Treiber sind aktuell und der ganze andere Käse auch. Wer hat Schuld?


edit: Scheiße, ich muss dir recht geben ^^
Habe über deinen "Rat" nachgesacht und ATI tray tools ausgemacht. Ging makellos. Ich danke dir. *top*

edit2: Battlefield 3 rockt ^^


----------



## usopia (1. November 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> [...]
> edit: Scheiße, ich muss dir recht geben ^^[...]



Wieso Scheiße, ist doch super! 
Nein im Ernst: freut mich, daß es jetzt läuft bei dir und man sieht wieder einmal, was für seltsame Gründe für solche Probleme verantwortlich sein können. PCs sind irgendwie unergründbar. Wer denkt im ersten Moment schon an Ati-Tray-Tools? Und solche Progs gibt es ja noch zig andere. Ich habe schon länger aufgehört, mir diese Tools zu installieren (ok, Afterburner hab ich drauf, macht aber no Probs).


----------



## Ready (1. November 2011)

Meine (von Haus aus übertaktete) Gainward GTX 560 Ti Golden Sample hat, egal was ich versucht hab (Treiber, alles mögliche an Ratschlägen) einfach nicht mitspielen wollen. Gestern dann ein bisschen die Spannung erhöht und es war wenigstens etwas spielbar ... Heute habe ich dann mal die Taktraten auf Standard 560 Ti Niveau gesenkt und ich hatte absolut keine Crashes oder Freezes mehr.
Ist allerdings nicht sondelich schön die Lösung ... aber es funktioniert im Moment wenigstens


----------



## usopia (1. November 2011)

Das mit "zurück auf Standardtakt" hatte doch bei einem anderen User auch schon geholfen, oder warst du das eine Seite vorher? Jedenfalls scheint BF3 die Karten extrem auszulasten was das betrifft. Ich hatte vorher z.B. bei meiner GTX 570 die Spannung etwas gesenkt und kein anderes Game hat sich beschwert - bis auf BF3, das ist ab und zu abgestürzt. Spannung wieder auf Standardwert gesetzt und alles ist gut.
Kann aber gut sein, daß da ein kommender Patch noch bißchen was rausreißt.


----------



## Ready (2. November 2011)

Nee das war ich nicht, wollte es aber trozdem mitteilen da es anscheinend eine relativ "sichere" Lösung für die ganzen Freezes und Crashes ist unter denen erschreckend viele Leute leiden.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (2. November 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> Das mit "zurück auf Standardtakt" hatte doch bei einem anderen User auch schon geholfen, oder warst du das eine Seite vorher? Jedenfalls scheint BF3 die Karten extrem auszulasten was das betrifft. Ich hatte vorher z.B. bei meiner GTX 570 die Spannung etwas gesenkt und kein anderes Game hat sich beschwert - bis auf BF3, das ist ab und zu abgestürzt. Spannung wieder auf Standardwert gesetzt und alles ist gut.
> Kann aber gut sein, daß da ein kommender Patch noch bißchen was rausreißt.


 Es kann aber doch nicht sein, dass jetzt jeder User an seimem System rumschrauben muss damit BF3 läuft. Das Problem ist einzig uns allein BF3 und das muss vom Entwickler behoben werden. Alle anderen Spiele ich in letzter Zeit installiert habe, liefen auch ohne Probleme. 
Ich bleib solang bei medium Einstellung bis nen patch raus ist und es bei mir bei high Einstellungen nicht mehr abschmiert.


----------



## German_Ripper (2. November 2011)

Hab das selbe Problem und auch alle aktuellen Treiber installiert. Hängt scheinbar mit diesem Web-Luncher zusammen. Auf Patch warten und schauen obs was hilft.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (3. November 2011)

Hallo danke,
aber ja, neuer Treiber drauf
repariert? Was meinst du konkret? Ich hatte es schon einmal deinstalliert
Temp sowohl von GPU als auch CPU im grünen bereich
2 stück a 4 Gig 

ich bin echt verzweifelt, ich kapiers einfach nicht, mittel ist das max was ich spielen kann, ansonsten absturz.
ich find das Game echt hammer, aber es nervt einfach nur noch

gabs schon neuen Patch? Denn wenn nicht gehe ich echt von Hardwareproblemen aus, solange würde dice die Spieler nicht warten lassen wegen dem Freezeproblem



usopia schrieb:


> Also dann hast du irgendwo einen Fehler in deinem System.
> 
> Neuester und richtiger Treiber (285.62) drauf?
> BF3-Installation schon repariert?
> ...


----------



## usopia (4. November 2011)

Insolvenzprofi schrieb:


> Hallo danke,
> aber ja, neuer Treiber drauf
> repariert? Was meinst du konkret?[...]


Ich meinte diese Anleitung hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9303566-battlefield-3-funktioniert-nicht-mehr.html#post9375538 



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Es kann aber doch nicht sein, dass jetzt jeder User an seimem System rumschrauben muss damit BF3 läuft. Das Problem ist einzig uns allein BF3 und das muss vom Entwickler behoben werden. Alle anderen Spiele ich in letzter Zeit installiert habe, liefen auch ohne Probleme. [...]


Kommt halt drauf an, ob die Grafikkarte vom Hersteller schon übertaktet wurde oder ob man selbst übertaktet hat. Im ersten Fall sollte natürlich alles laufen, obwohl es da in der Praxis trotzdem oft Probleme gibt. Wenn man allerdings selbst OCed, kann man DICE nicht die Schuld geben, falls es damit nicht läuft. Für übertaktete Hardware gibt dir keiner irgendeine Garantie.
Es bleibt dir aber natürlich unbelassen, mit abgespeckter Bild-Qualität zu spielen.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (4. November 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> Ich meinte diese Anleitung hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9303566-battlefield-3-funktioniert-nicht-mehr.html#post9375538
> 
> 
> Kommt halt drauf an, ob die Grafikkarte vom Hersteller schon übertaktet wurde oder ob man selbst übertaktet hat. Im ersten Fall sollte natürlich alles laufen, obwohl es da in der Praxis trotzdem oft Probleme gibt. Wenn man allerdings selbst OCed, kann man DICE nicht die Schuld geben, falls es damit nicht läuft. Für übertaktete Hardware gibt dir keiner irgendeine Garantie.
> Es bleibt dir aber natürlich unbelassen, mit abgespeckter Bild-Qualität zu spielen.


 
hi, danke, ich habe nix übertaktet,wie kann man sowas eigentlich einstellen?


----------



## BomberMurphy1970 (6. November 2011)

guten abend,

bei mir war die grafikkarte (Gtx 560 ti) von werk ab übertaktet (OverClocked), daher verlässlicher spielabsturz (freeze) im multiplayer.
takten kann man mit softwaretools, such mal nach "msi afterburner".
damit kannst du verschiende taktparameter, sehr anwederfreundlich mit schiebereglern, definieren.
bei meiner karte musste ich z.B die parameter Clockcore auf 822 Mhz und die ShaderClock auf 1644 reduzieren (!), mehr nicht.
seitdem läuft das spiel an sich super.

ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob man spieleentwicklern vorwerfen kann, wenn die sache auf PC nicht von anfang an bei allen vernünftig funzt, überlegt mal wie individuell so ein personal computer is, wenn schon grafikkarten eines typs ab werk mit völlig unterschiedlichen taktraten laufen.

DAS ist halt der unterschied zwischen PC und Konsole, man muß mitunter schlau googeln, eifrig foren durchstöbern, sinnlos betriebssysteme neu aufsetzen, treiber aktualisieren, parameter verstellen von denen man keine ahnung hat in der hoffnung, das es was bringt, und am ende, WENN es dann läuft, hat man wieder was gelernt, über taktraten von grafikkarten z.B.


ein hardwareunabhängiges problem scheint zu sein, das sich der client beim connecten verabschiedet und absurde fehlermeldungen ala "besitzen sie die aktuellste version des spieles ?" kreiert, während einem origin unten links anzeigt das spiel sei "up to date".

für die idee mit dem "party connect" allerdings daumen hoch, wenn das mal richtig funzt (origin is beta !), dann wird das ne sehr gute sache wenn man mit kumpels zockt.

das erste update des serverbrowers zeigt ja, daß man offensichtlich konstruktiv an der sache arbeitet.

trotzdem : ich finds schade, das BF3 nicht über STEAM läuft


----------



## Ladde82 (7. November 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem BF3 stürzt im SP wie auch im MP ab.

Hab schon mehrere Firen durchsucht und einige haben gemeint die Grafik einstellungen runterzuschrauben.

Bin von Ultra auf Hoch dashatte aber nichts gebracht. 

Nun hab ich AA auf x4 und umgebungssicht aus und siehe da es funktioniert.
Allerdings nur ca 10-20 min.
Ich als soft und hardware noob vermute das BF3 den speicher vollknallt und wenn er voll ist das Spiel abschmiert.
Fast das Gleiche war bei GT2 da hat mann einen 4gb patch gebraucht wenn man 8GB Ram hatte.


Edit: ich habe jetzt sogar 2 maps spielen können und habe auch die Statistic am ende betrachten dürfen.
wenn ich alles auf ultra setze fliege ich nach 2-5 min ausm spiel.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (8. November 2011)

ich krieg das auch nicht geregelt und an der taktung der grafka, die nur über eine software vom dritten läuft, wollte ich nicht rumspielen. Ich habe mich jetzt damit abgefunden das ich nur auf mittel spielen kann, wobei das schon echt arm ist. 

meine hardware müsste locker, aber ganz locker ultra hergeben. Dice kümmert sich nicht darum und Support meldet sich nur zurück "bitte warten Sie auf das Update, wobei das Update vor 3 Tagen drauf ist. das ist einer der gründe, warum das Spiel für mich für mich persönlich den schlechtesten Start nach Verkauf überhaupt hatte. Es ist wie überall... Servicewüste Deutschland. Ansonsten ist echt alles prima, trotz mittlerer Grafikleistung...




Ladde82 schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Problem BF3 stürzt im SP wie auch im MP ab.
> 
> Hab schon mehrere Firen durchsucht und einige haben gemeint die Grafik einstellungen runterzuschrauben.
> 
> ...


----------



## usopia (10. November 2011)

Nur kurz zur Info: Nvidia hat einen neuen Beta-Treiber (285.79 Beta) rausgebracht, der u.a. die Performance für BF3 verbessern soll. Bei Interesse:
NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## Tillurator (10. November 2011)

gibts auch nen aktuellen treiber für ati karten zwecks performance ?


----------



## PCBattlefield (13. November 2011)

"Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr "ist ein bekanntes Problem. Das Problem besteht bei NVIDIA als auch bei ATI (AMD).
Bei mir stürzt Battlefield 3 jetzt nicht mehr so häufig ab wie früher.

Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis DICE dieses Problem behebt. 

Hier aber ein paar Tipps wie ihr den Error vorbeugen könnt.


1. Browser nach Loading Level schließen
2. Gucken ob die Firewall was blockt
3. Hintergrundanwendungen schließen (Skype, TS3)
4. Spaß haben


----------



## CHAOSChewie (14. November 2011)

*[Battlefield 3] - Abstürze, Allgemeine Probleme (Sammelthread)*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir Battlefield 3 für PC gekauft und habe folgendes Problem. Ich spiele auf einem Laptop und das Spiel hängt sich ständig auf. Manchmal nach ein paar Sekunden im Spiel und manchmal erst nach 5 Spielen. Ich hab bei meiner Grafikkarte schon maximale Leistung bevorzugen eingestellt. Außerdem hab ich ein Cooler Pad also ist es unwahrscheinlich dass es an Überhitzung liegt. Ich habe das Problem nur im Multiplayer. Im Einzelspieler läuft alles ohne Probleme.

Daten vom PC:

Windows 7 64 bit
i7 2630QM 2GHz
GT540M
6 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher

Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen

Gruß Max


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Hast Du aktuellste Treiber für die Karte? Musst Du bei nvidia mal schauen, und zwar für die 500*m*-Serie, nicht GeForce 500er.

Und tritt das Problem auch auf, wenn Du mal alle Einstellungen auf minimum stellst?


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2011)

Das Problem hab ich auch ab und zu, könnte durchaus am Spiel liegen, mein System ist recht neu und alle Treiber aktuell.


----------



## tavrosffm (15. November 2011)

das sporadische rausfliegen schreit eher nach punkbuster probleme.
hast du eine software firewall?
zunächst einmal schauen ob den punkbuster dateien pbsvc und pnkbstra der traffic mit deinem netz gestattet ist.
wenn du die pbsvc mal ausführst (im bf3 installationsverzeichnis) startet diese einen selbstest.
wenn da am schluss alles auf ok steht ist es gut.
danach mal ein manuelles punkbuster update machen mit der pbsetup datei.
die findest du bei evenbalance wenn du danach suchst.
auch der pbsetup würde ich den traffic durch deine firewall erlauben.
wenn du die datei startest musst du noch bf3 als spiel auswählen und dafür mal ein update suchen.
im battlelog serverfilter solltest du einen haken bei punkbuster machen und alle updates von bf3 und battlelog hast du sicherlich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Brotkruemel (15. November 2011)

So, habe bei mir jetzt auch BF3 von DVD installiert, Update gezogen und wollte es starten. Aber jedes Mal stürzt das Spiel mit folgender Fehlermeldung direkt ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Aktion war natürlich DirectX zu updaten, wobei das bei mir eigentlich immer aktuell ist. Hab also sowohl das Websetup (dxwebsetup) wie auch das Komplettpaket (directx_Jun2010_redist) neu drüber laufen lassen, aber die Fehlermeldung kommt immer noch. Auch eine Aktualisierung des Grafikkartentreibers ("11-10_vista64_win7_64_dd" & "amd_catalyst_11.10_preview3_win7_vista") haben nichts verändert. Und wirklich schlau werde ich mit Google auch nicht, da ich nicht genau weiß nach was genau ich suchen muss. Windows 7 64 Bit SP1 ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand und alle anderen Spiele laufen 1A. Ich hab auch schon versucht die BF3 Installation durch Origin reparieren zu lassen, ohne Erfolg. Grafikkarte ist nicht übertaktet (CPU schon!).

Witzigerweise lief auch die BF3 Beta ohne Probleme bei mir, von daher bin ich grad etwas ratlos?! Weiß jemand wie ich den Fehler lösen kann? Danke schon mal im Voraus!

System: 

Athlon II X4 640@3,45 | ASRock Extreme3 | 4 GB Kingston HyperX 1600 | HD6850 1 GB| Samsung SP F3 1TB, F1 320GB/1TB & F4 2TB | Creative Audigy | Dell U2311H | Windows 7 x64


----------



## CHAOSChewie (15. November 2011)

@ Herbboy

Ich habe die aktuellsten Treiber für meine Grafikkarte und das Problem tritt bei allen Einstellungen auf. Von minimum bis hoch und auch bei benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. November 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> wenn du die pbsvc mal ausführst (im bf3 installationsverzeichnis) startet diese einen selbstest.
> wenn da am schluss alles auf ok steht ist es gut.


 
Bei mir ist alles Ok, bis auf dieses hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spielt das "no" eine Rolle?


----------



## CHAOSChewie (15. November 2011)

@LouisLoiselle

Bei mir siehts genauso aus. Habe auch nur diese zwei "no" stehen. Wird aber gesagt, dass alles fuktioniert.


----------



## tavrosffm (15. November 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bei mir ist alles Ok, bis auf dieses hier:
> 
> spielt das "no" eine Rolle?


 
wichtig ist nur dass pb am ende des testes keine fehler in den zeilen anzeigt.
bei mir sehen die zeilen auch so aus beim test.
aber es läuft alles.
wie schon gesagt man sollte sich die pbsetup laden und mal manuell nach pb updates für bf3 suchen.


----------



## Ladde82 (15. November 2011)

*Battlefield 3 Stürzt andauernd ab! Problemlösung!*

Mein System:
Phenom II X6 1090T
Asus Formula Crosshair IV
Asus GeForce 580 GTX
8 GB Ram
Win 7 64bit 

Ich habe es nur mit diesem System versucht
Der Grafikkarten treiber ist die Version 285.62 !
Der neuste Treiber 285.79 hat bei mir nicht funtioniert Skyrim und BF3 sind mit lags abgestürzt oder garnicht gelaufen.

Einstellungen von BF3 im Nvidia menü sind auf standart

Meine Grafik einstellungen bei BF3
Alles auf ULTRA
Umgebungssicht HBAO

Die Einstellung dass das Spiel nicht abstürzt ist Folgendes:

Verzögertes Anti-Aliasing auf  **AUS**

Danach hatte ich keinerlei Abstürze von BF3.
Wie das Mit ATI karten aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich hoffe es funktioniert bei euch und wir sehen uns auf den servern.

MFG Ladde82


----------



## Ladde82 (15. November 2011)

Eine Lösung gegen abstürze


http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9304...-andauernd-ab-problemloesung.html#post9384510


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Du erwähntest auch Skyrim - wurde das Problem dort auch gelöst? Könnte dann den Threadtitel noch anpassen.


----------



## SimonFistrich (15. November 2011)

Ich verbinde den Thread mal mit dem allgemeinen Absturz-Thread.


----------



## Ladde82 (15. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du erwähntest auch Skyrim - wurde das Problem dort auch gelöst? Könnte dann den Threadtitel noch anpassen.


 
Leider nein skyrim stürzt immer noch sporadisch ab.


----------



## Brotkruemel (16. November 2011)

OK, nach einem Gespräch mit dem EA Support haben wir rausgefunden, dass es an den Treibern für mein ambx-System liegt. Er empfahl mir die Treiber zu deinstallieren, weil es wohl ein bekanntes Problem wäre. Das wollte ich natürlich nicht und hab erstmal die ambx-Software in Augenschein genommen und siehe da: Es gibt mittlerweile ein Update, welches die BF3 Problematik behoben hat. Also wer ein ambx-System hat und BF3 nicht starten kann: Das Problem ist gelöst und kann durch ein simples Softwareupdate behoben werden. Man muss halt nur erstmal drauf kommen...


----------



## QuiGon (16. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch extreme Abstürze, max. nach 30min, bin ich immer abgestürzt. Habe alle Tipps hier im Forum ausgeführt, daher weis nicht nicht genau was mir jetzt gestern half. Also z.B. Beta Grafiktreiber für GTX230, nochmals Installation reparieren. TuneUp Utility laufen lassen usw.
Was ich zusätzlich noch gemacht habe:
Kenne es aus Battlefield2142 deluxe Edition, da ist mein Rechner auch immer im Battlefield 2142 abgestürzt, daher habe ich es aus den dortigen Foren das man das Battlefield unter Windows z.B. bei der Verknüpfung  "Als Administrator starten" eintragen soll, oder manuell über rechtsklick,  "Als Administrator starten" sollte, seitdem hatte ich auch keinerlei Probleme mit Abstürze in Battlefield 2142.
Gestern abend hatte ich das auch gemacht und konnte 2,5 Std. am Stück druchspielen und danach hatte ich Battlefield 3 beendet, nicht ein Programmfehler.

Hintergrund ist wohl der, man in den meisten Server und mit dem Punkbuster herrein kommt und Punkbuster braucht halt die Adminrechte, damit man die Spieler gegebenfalls vom Server werfen kann, wenn sie gegen die Spielregeln verstoßen oder so.  Und das kann wohl der Punkbuster nur mit den Adminrechte.

Ich werde es weiter testen, aber 2,5 Std. durchspielen sagt schon was. Ich hoffe das ich einigen damit helfen konnte.

Grüße
QuiGon


----------



## Allrightydan (16. November 2011)

"Mission 5 - Operation Guillotine 2
 von: Spieletipps-Team, am 27.10.2011 um 09:29
 Folgt eurem Team nun ein Stück, bis ihr auf die Brücke kommt. Flankiert die Feinde und erledigt alle." 

Mir ist da mein 1. Bug aufgefallen,weil mein Team nur bis zum Brückenkopf vorrückt, dann aber sich nicht weiter bewegt und alleine kann ich die Tür unter der Brücke, die auf Sie drauf führt,nicht öffnen da dort sehr wahrscheinlich ein Script vorgesehen ist!?!

Hat das noch jemand???


----------



## Kupfna (16. November 2011)

*Battlefield 3 funkt nicht !*

Hallo Leute!
Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen nen neuen PC gekauft um Battlefield 3 zu zocken.
Prozessor: AMD 6x3,3 GHZ
Grafikkarte: ASUS HD 6950
Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB
Netzteil: 760 W
Wenn ich in spiel join kommt immer der lade Bildschirm und das wars dann. Wen ich ins Spiel komme hängt er sich sofort auf oder wird einfach schwarz.

Bitte um Hilfe !!!


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Windows neu installier für den PC? Treiber für Board + Sound (beim Mainbioardhersteller nach dem Boardmodell suchen und mal die Downloads anschauen) und Grafik (bei amd.de schauen) alle aktuell? Laufen andere Spiele problemlos?


----------



## Kupfna (16. November 2011)

ich hab den pc erst gestern aufgestellt und alle aktuelln treiber raufgeladn also das kanns nicht sein


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. November 2011)

Andere Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen? Punkbuster? Firewall? Virenscanner?


----------



## chbdiablo (17. November 2011)

Schonmal ein anderes, einigermaßen aktuelles Spiel probiert?


----------



## usopia (17. November 2011)

Allrightydan schrieb:


> [...]
> Mir ist da mein 1. Bug aufgefallen,weil mein Team nur bis zum Brückenkopf vorrückt, dann aber sich nicht weiter bewegt und alleine kann ich die Tür unter der Brücke, die auf Sie drauf führt,nicht öffnen da dort sehr wahrscheinlich ein Script vorgesehen ist!?!
> Hat das noch jemand???


hmm, ich hab die Kampagne jeweils auf normal und schwierig durchgespielt und mir ist da kein Bug aufgefallen. Du meinst doch die Stelle, wo man mit seinem Squad unter der Brücke entlang läuft auf so 'nem metallenen Notsteg und dann in den Brückenkopf rein?
Jedenfalls bin ich da immer problemlos durchgekommen.


----------



## magdeburger85 (21. November 2011)

bin seit dem 28.10 am verzweifeln da mein bf3 nicht startet,vieleicht
> bin ich hier ja richtig und ihr könnt mir helfen habe tage lang rum
> gegoogelt foren durch sucht und mir youtube hilfe videos angesehen
> sogar mit leute im ausland per übersetzter geschrieben nix hat
> geholfen.und zwar besteht mein problem dahin das ich mit dem bf3 button
> starte der führt mich zu orgin klick ich da bf3 starten komme ich zu
> battlelog gehe ich da zb auf campaign wird mir angezeigt das bf3
> startet und orgin zeigt das es läuft aber bei mir passiert nix sieht
> erst so aus das es im hintergrund läuft.hatte es auch schon einmal zum
> laufen bekommen in dem ich auf battlelog auf campaign ging und bf3
> gestartet habe und gleichzeitig bei orgin offline ging leider nur
> einmal geklappt das ich problem frei spielen konnte aber solch eine
> methode kann ja auch nicht der sinn eines für 53 euro erworbenen
> artikel sein könntet ihr mir vieleicht helfen im vorraus danke für die
> aufmerksamkeit
>


----------



## usopia (21. November 2011)

@magdeburger85:
poste mal dein System und hast du die Hifestellungen aus diesem Thread hier schon versucht?


----------



## Ladde82 (22. November 2011)

das gibts doch nicht was ist denn heut wieder los.
Zum ersten kann ich mich nicht mehr in Battelog anmelden.
und dann kommt origin mit einem 13GB Patch??

Hallo gehts noch 13gb ich dacht ich habe BF3 schon installiert??

Und dann kommt auch noch Fehler 114 warum das jetzt vorher hats doch auch funktioniert??


----------



## 2ELI0 (22. November 2011)

Sollte aber gehen mit der Anmeldung in Battlelog...die Server waren ja kurzzeitig down, wegen Update.


----------



## Ladde82 (22. November 2011)

Jop ich kann mich wieder anmelden in Battlelog.

nur Origin funktioniert nicht beim update von bf3.

der download von bf2 Euro force hat aber einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## NeoxFoxclaw (23. November 2011)

hallo mein problem..

beim multiplayer spielen stürtzt das spiel ab und es kommt bf3 funktioniert nicht mehr und die Diaknose ist:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	AppHangB1
  Anwendungsname:	bf3.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	1.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	4ec142d8
  Absturzsignatur:	82aa
  Absturztyp:	6144
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 1:	82aaca5e59a4ef6f978715c630615f9d
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 2:	6548
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 3:	65487eabf58a9379e223746c6f49c5b1
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 4:	82aa
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 5:	82aaca5e59a4ef6f978715c630615f9d
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 6:	6548
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 7:	65487eabf58a9379e223746c6f49c5b1

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

ich weiss nicht mehr weiter manchmal nach 5min spielen manchmal auch nach 3 stunden... windows 7 home premium ist ganz neu installiert alle treiber aktuell

mein system:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Ati radeon HD 5770
4 GB RAM
intel core 2 duo 2,7 Ghz

kann ohne lag und ruckeln flüssig spielen mit  hoher auflösung alles top bis auf die plötzlichen abstürze


danke im vorraus


----------



## trgringo (23. November 2011)

es ist zum haare raufen:
habe heute den neusten bf3 patch über origin installiert. jetzt kann ich im mp nur noch ca. 10 sekunden spielen, dann gibt es einen bildschirm freeze, ca. 1 sekunde später auch kein ton mehr. im hintergrund öffnet sich dann das beliebte windows fenster "battlefield3.exe. hat ein problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden". ich habe schon alles ausprobiert, was ich im netzt dazu gefunden habe: ati treiber neu installieren (inklusive vorherigem driver sweep), directx neu installieren, punkbuster neu installieren, die bf3.exe. bei antivier als ausnahme eingetragen... es hilft alles nichts, das spiel geht jedes mal nach 10 sekunden ins freeze und stürzt ab. ich hatte das auch mal kurz vor dem neusten patch, da lag es dann aber daran dass ich den ati treiber 11.09 und nicht 11.10 drauf hatte, mitlerweile gibt es ja sogar schon 11.11, den ich auch drauf habe!!! kann mir einer helfen??? weiß noch jmd. eine lösung??? ich werde hier wirklich verrückt... dabei wollte ich heute nur ne kurze runde zokken, und jetzt sitze ich mitlerweile seit über 2 stunden an diesem mist bildschirm freeze problem und komme nach geschätzten 20 neustarts immer noch nicht weiter! wer hat noch dieses problem? gibt es eine lösung?


----------



## NeoxFoxclaw (23. November 2011)

bei mir hat es geholfen aber das problem ist nicht komplett weg im antivirus ausnahme eintragen bf3.exe

und in der console (msconfig) eintragen bei start erweiterte optionen hacken rein bei prozessor anzahl und 4 bzw 2 auswählen und übernehmen anschließend pc neustarten...

das zweite was helfen könnte ist beim CCC tool overglocking ausmachen half zumindest bei mir da battlefield 3 es nicht mag wenn man die graka overglockt... ab und an stürtzt mein spiel auch noch ab aber (selten)


----------



## NeoxFoxclaw (23. November 2011)

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	bf3.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	1.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	4ec142d8
  Fehlermodulname:	bf3.exe
  Fehlermodulversion:	1.0.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4ec142d8
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:	0001bf0c
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt
kann mir jemand sagen was das nun wieder soll jedesmal beim ersten spielstart kommt diese meldung aber nur beim ersten mal...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. November 2011)

NeoxFoxclaw schrieb:


> bei mir hat es geholfen aber das problem ist nicht komplett weg im antivirus ausnahme eintragen bf3.exe
> 
> und in der console (msconfig) eintragen bei start erweiterte optionen hacken rein bei prozessor anzahl und 4 bzw 2 auswählen und übernehmen anschließend pc neustarten...
> 
> das zweite was helfen könnte ist beim CCC tool overglocking ausmachen half zumindest bei mir da battlefield 3 es nicht mag wenn man die graka overglockt... ab und an stürtzt mein spiel auch noch ab aber (selten)




Was tatsächlich hilft, ist CCC ATI tray und anderes einfach ganz abzuschalten. Ging bei  mir danach völlig fehlerfrei...


----------



## RalfKleister (23. November 2011)

So ein Patch ist doch eine feine Sache:
Bis zum heutigen Patch konnte ich im Singleplayer immerhin bis zu einer Stunde spielen, danach nur noch maximal 5 Minuten. Die Jungs haben wirklich was los. Ich habe den Sinn eines Patches wohl bisher fehlinterpretiert. Zock ich halt weiter MW3.

AMD Phaenom X4 965
AMD HD 6950
ASUS M5A99X Evo
G.Skill 4 GB DDR 3
Windows 7 32
Neuste Treiber, neustes Bios


----------



## Glantir (27. November 2011)

Bei mir lässt sich Battlefield seit dem letzten Patch nicht mehr starten, es kommt immer eine Fehler Meldung das der Treiber abgestürzt ist, jetzt wollte ich den Treiber mal aktualisieren, aber Windows 7 installiert die Grafikkarte automatisch nach dem Neu start und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dadurch dann nicht irgendwelche alten treiber überreste wieder mit drauf kommen? Nicht das ich in einer Woche wieder den Treiber neu installieren muss oder so.... ^^. Kann ich dieses automatische installieren irgendwo abstellen?

Edit: Hm wollte gerade mal starten um ein Screenshot von der Fehlermeldung zu machen und aufeinmal startet das Spiel ganz normal, sehr seltsam ^^.


----------



## niphja (30. November 2011)

Hallo ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit Battlefield 3.Jedoch stürzt es bei mir nicht ab, 
sondern es entstehen im Multiplayer schon nach kurzer Zeit, auf den großen Karten Bildfehler 
und das im großen Stil. Alle kleineren Karten gehen einwandfrei. 
Ich habe auch Mal die Grafikeinstellungen herunter gesetzt, manchmal werden die Fehler dann 
weniger manchmal dann auch mehr. Die FPS sind auch mindestens über 30 meist über 40.
Und auch die Temperatur steigt nicht über 65°C bei automatischer Lüftersteuerung.

Ich weis einfach nicht mehr weiter und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Hier mal ein Video von mir mit oben genannten Bildfehlern:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSYLQthFAVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Liebe Grüße 
Nico


----------



## Glantir (30. November 2011)

Und wieder diese Fehlermeldung gekommen....


----------



## PTL88 (3. Dezember 2011)

ich habe diesen fehler ->BF3 CityWalk Glitch/Bug/Cheat - YouTube 
gefunden und hätte gerne gewusst , ob das auch aufm pc oder xbox funktioniert .
thx


----------



## markus2447 (4. Dezember 2011)

hab seit heute ein problem innerhalb von ner halben stunde geht mein battlefield 3 nicht mehr hab das spiel dann deinstalliert und wieder installiert aber weder online modus noch campanienmodus geht weiß einer ne antwort 
danke


----------



## HighD (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

habe schon seit das Spiel draußen ist immer das gleiche Problem, bei sogut wie jedem Mapwechsel hängt sich das Spiel auf mit der 
Meldung "Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr". Habe bisher immer auf einen neuen Patch gewartet jedoch ohne Erfolg  immernoch die gleiche Meldung.
Habe auch schon viele Foren durchsucht ohne irgendwelche Verbesserungen erlebt zu haben.

Könnt ihr mir irgendwie noch helfen?
danke 

Mein System:
i7 2600k
Nvidia Geforce 570 GTX
8gb ram
Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## cinos (7. Dezember 2011)

Vorm Patch lief es von der Stabilität her super, jetzt ab und an bei Rundenwechsel ein Blackscreen - aber das lustige ist unten rechts steht "LÄDT" und LÄDT und ... da kann man so lange warten wie man will aber es passiert nix. Ich gehe dann zum taskmanager und muss die exe die sich nicht aufgehangen hat abschiessen, echt funny. Hat jemand eine Problemlösung ??


----------



## Entrax (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Ich hab auch schon seit das Spiel draußen ist das Problem das, dass das Spiel sich während dem spielen aufhängt und dann nur die Fehlermeldung
"Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr" kommt. Hab wie HighD bis jezt auf den Patch gewartet doch es ist leider nur schlimmer geworden. Davor konnte ich ca 3/4 stunden Spielen und jetzt ist es höchstens 1/4.

Ich währ echt dankbar wenn irgendwer ne lösung hätte.

mfg Entrax


----------



## AgentN33RD (27. Dezember 2011)

lol bf3 hat meine graka getötet, alles hat sich in ein weißes gittermuster verabschiedet, der sound hat sich aufgehangen und jetzt komme ich nicht über bios hinaus und selbst da sieht die darstellung ungesund aus.
Muss ich meinen rechner verschrotten, um bf zu spielen oder reicht eine neue graka?


----------



## usopia (27. Dezember 2011)

ja, sieht ganz nach Graka-Defekt aus. Prinzipiell reicht es, nur diese auszutauschen aber es kommt halt auch auf deine restlichen Komponenten an, ob sich das lohnt etc. Poste mal dein System.


----------



## pryde3031 (29. Dezember 2011)

*Multiplayer geht nicht, aber Singelplayer geht*

Ich will den Multiplayermodus von Battlefield 3 starten, aber da kommt nur die Fehlermeldung:"An error was reported from the EA Online" Singelplayer geht. Wenn ein Freund bei mir mit seinem Account Battlefiel 3 startet funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Es liegt also nicht an meinem PC! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Passwort hat keine Sonderzeichen.

MFG Mario


----------



## Arwed88 (5. Januar 2012)

Habe ebenfalls das Problem, dass ich das Spiel nicht länger als vlt. 10 min spielen kann, da dann auf größeren maps riesige schwarze Dreiecke oder Bildfehler enstehen und das Spiel in dem Fall unbrauchbar machen. Die verschlimmern sich dann so stark, dass ich nichts mehr sehe.
Ich kann ansosnten im Normalfall ruckelfrei mit bester Auflösung spielen. Verstehe das nicht! Ich habe eine nvidia gtx 560 den neusten Grafikkartentreiber etc... Alles lässt sich problemlos spielen. Aber BAttlefield macht Ärger.

Ich dachte das vlt. nach ein paar updates sich das Problem mal behebt, aber es gibt keine Besserung.

Weiß jmd. vlt. was ich da tun kann? Wäre echt schade, da ich ansonsten das Spiel nicht mehr anfassen werden.

Gruß


----------



## Struppi (5. Januar 2012)

Bei mir heißt es seit dem 13.12.2011 "Ruckelfield" ... Ich ärgere mich, auf die Masche von EA reingefallen zu sein und würde den Dreck am liebsten verkaufen.

1. Beta lief gut. Hab mir die Limited Edition gekauft, die lief auch bis zum B2K-Rotz ganz gut. Seit diesem unverschämt großen Update ruckelt das was zusammen. Wenn ich geradeaus gehe /fliege , geht es. Sobald ich mich drehe, brechen die FPS ins unspielbare ein. Das ist seit dem Affen-Patch sogar bei den "originalen" Karten der Fall. Die, die flüssig liefen, ruckeln nun auch. 

2. Origin ist veralteter, steinzeitlicher Dreck! Man kann ja nichtmal einen Download fortsetzen. Ich war bei 30 % und wollte am nächsten Tag weitermachen mit dem Update. Beim Fortsetzen war er dann bei 10 %. Was soll das??? Hab nur ne DSL-1.000-Leitung ...
Wenn man Windows neu installiert hat, muss man den ganzen Origin-Dreck neu laden und auch die Updates für Ruckelfield neu laden. Es sei denn, man hat vorher den kompletten Ordner gesichert. Das ist das allerletzte! Steam kann das wesentlich besser, und das schon seit Jahren. Ich hab seit 2005 nie mehr Steam und die Spiele neu installieren müssen. Verknüpfung auf Desktop - ausführen - kurzes update wird geladen - login/pw eingeben ... losspielen. Ne Sache von nichtmal einer Minute ... So muss das sein!

3. Kundenfang von EA. Zuerst die Leute mit einem gut laufendem Spiel ködern, dann Patch rausbringen und Feierabend. man hat ja die Kohle kassiert ... Diese Destruction 0815-Scheiße muss man abstellen können! Ich brauch das nicht, ich will Performance! Man sollte dem Spieler die Wahl überlassen ob er den Physik-Müll will oder nicht ... 

4. Admin-Tool. Es gibt nach fast 3 Monaten noch nichtmal ein funktionierendes Admin-Tool. Der Mapcycle ist zum Kotzen, die Reserved Slots funktionieren nicht und so weiter. Aber erstmal DLC machen, die kein Mensch braucht.

5. Sniper-Übermacht. Wenn ich TDM spiele und dann campen die Sniper sinnlos in der Gegend rum könnte ich explodieren. das ist sinnfrei, im TDM als Sniper rumzucampen. Solche Typen fliegen vom Server, basta! Im TDM hat Sniper nix verloren.
Manche Squads bestehen nur aus Snipern. Und schon wirds affig. keiner rennt, alles campt. Wollen die evtl n Grill und n Würstchen dazu haben? Ich würde die Sniperanzahal auf max. 2 pro Seite begrenzen, damit der Spielspaß erhalten bleibt. Was macht DICE? Die machen die elenden Sniper noch stärker.Blödsinn!

Fazit: Ich bereue es zutiefst, Ruckelfield gekauft zu haben. Rausgeschmissenes Geld. Zumal der Support von EA in Deutschland eine bodenlose Frechheit ist. Auf emails wird gar nicht reagiert. Der Tel-Support ist kurioserweise schon 10 Uhr früh besetzt und man hat ne Stunde Wartezeit ... Der englische Support ist da besser, aber nicht perfekt. Aber man hat ja groß abkassiert und was die Community sagt ist denen Wurst ...

Das war der letzte EA-Titel. Ruckelfield fliegt von der Platte, bis ich mir in 100 Jahren mal neue Hardware leisten kann. So vergrault man zahlende Kunden ... danke EA, Danke DICE ... Bye Bye Ruckelfield ...


----------



## Arwed88 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe das Spiel seit dem Release und hatte seidem vlt. 10 Stunden Spielspaß insgesammt.( und da gab es schon Probleme ab und zu ) Mittlerweile funktioniert es so schlecht, dass man sagen kann es ist unbrauchbar.
Es ist schade das immer mehr Spiele auf den Markt geschwemmt werden und noch garnicht fertig sind. Updates sind ja schön und gut, aber das Spiel muss in soweit ferttig sein, dass es seine angepriesenen Versprechen und Voraussetzungen erfüllt.
Tut es dies nicht, ist es in meinen Augen nicht fertig und auch nicht bereit zum Verkauf. Wenn ich in den Baumarkt gehe und eine Kettensäge kaufen will, dann kaufe ich ja auch nicht die Säge ohne Motor, da der noch nicht hergestellt wurde. Nein für mein Geld will ich das fertige Produkt.
Wie gesagt kleinere Updates sind super und hat ja auch alles seinen Sinn! Aber Spiele die aufgrund von Fehlern unspielbar sind, gehören nicht verkauft.
Ich scheine da ja nicht der einzige zu sein, der Probleme hat. Das liest man ja an fast jeder Ecke.
Wenn ich nicht herausfinde wie das Problem zu beheben ist oder es ganz einfach keine Lösung gibt, dann war das mein letzter Battlefield Teil, den ich mir besorgt habe. An meinem Pc liegt es nicht!

Gruß


----------



## shirib (10. Januar 2012)

Seit einigen Tagen ist das Spiel für mich zu mindestens 80% unspielbar. Das Problem ist, das sich Maus und Tastatur selbstständig machen oder gar nicht bzw. viel zu spät reagieren. Geändert hat sich an der Hardwarekonfiguration nichts, weswegen ich etwas ratlos bin und nicht weiß woran es liegen könnte. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

_Edit: Das Problem scheint gefunden zu sein. Seitdem ich die Gamepanelsoftware meiner G19 ausgeschaltet habe, läuft es wieder flüssig.

Edit: Die Input Lags treten wieder auf._


----------



## Rikkert (17. Januar 2012)

Origin ist veralteter, steinzeitlicher Dreck! - Da stimme ich dir zu! Vor allem unnötiger Dreck, dazu noch die Browserstart-Scheisse, total für den After!

Wenn man Windows neu installiert hat, muss man den ganzen Origin-Dreck neu laden und auch die Updates für Ruckelfield neu laden. Es sei denn, man hat vorher den kompletten Ordner gesichert. Das ist das allerletzte! Steam kann das wesentlich besser, und das schon seit Jahren. Ich hab seit 2005 nie mehr Steam und die Spiele neu installieren müssen. Verknüpfung auf Desktop - ausführen - kurzes update wird geladen - login/pw eingeben ... losspielen. Ne Sache von nichtmal einer Minute ... So muss das sein!

Wenn du bei Steam den Ordner nicht mitsicherst musst du auch alle Spiele neu runterladen...

3. Kundenfang von EA. Zuerst die Leute mit einem gut laufendem Spiel ködern, dann Patch rausbringen und Feierabend. man hat ja die Kohle kassiert ... Diese Destruction 0815-Scheiße muss man abstellen können! Ich brauch das nicht, ich will Performance! Man sollte dem Spieler die Wahl überlassen ob er den Physik-Müll will oder nicht ...

Das geht nicht, das gehört zum Spiel. Wie stellst du dir das vor wenn jemand die Front von einem Haus wegsprengt und 2 Leute im Haus tötet und auf deinem PC bleibt die Wand intakt und die 2 Gegner am Leben? Das funktioniert nicht, wäre höchstens möglich das ganze bei einzelnen Server auszuschalten.

4. Admin-Tool. Es gibt nach fast 3 Monaten noch nichtmal ein funktionierendes Admin-Tool. Der Mapcycle ist zum Kotzen, die Reserved Slots funktionieren nicht und so weiter. Aber erstmal DLC machen, die kein Mensch braucht.

Japp, Sauerei. Davon abgesehen das es eh kaum Admins zu geben scheint, 90% der Server sind admin frei.

5. Sniper-Übermacht. Wenn ich TDM spiele und dann campen die Sniper sinnlos in der Gegend rum könnte ich explodieren. das ist sinnfrei, im TDM als Sniper rumzucampen. Solche Typen fliegen vom Server, basta! Im TDM hat Sniper nix verloren.
Manche Squads bestehen nur aus Snipern. Und schon wirds affig. keiner rennt, alles campt. Wollen die evtl n Grill und n Würstchen dazu haben? Ich würde die Sniperanzahal auf max. 2 pro Seite begrenzen, damit der Spielspaß erhalten bleibt. Was macht DICE? Die machen die elenden Sniper noch stärker.Blödsinn!

Was kann da Dice oder EA für? Da spielst du auf den falschen Servern würd ich sagen! Und ein großkalibriges Gewehr setzt halt auch nach einem Treffer ausser Gefecht, das sollte auch im Spiel so sein. Zumindest im Hardcore Modus für echte Männer, der Standard Modus ist ja eh ein Pussytreff imho 

Was mich gerade tierisch abfuckt ist die Punkbuster Problematik seit dem Update. Lauter Leute fliegen ständig raus weil seit dem Originupdate Punkbuster rumzickt, kannst keine 2 minuten spielen *abkotz*


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2012)

Kann mir einer die obige Post erklären ?
Wenn schon posten dann bitte korrekt quoten


----------



## Kwengie (19. Januar 2012)

ich habe immer plötzlich einen schwarzen Bildschirm, wenn nach unzähligen Mapwechsel die nächste Map geladen werden soll.
Woran könnte das liegen?

@Rikkert:
Steam ist der selbe Schei*, den niemand braucht.
Origin ist dagegen noch etwas kundenfreundlicher und man kann sich den Installationspfad seines Spiels selbst aussuchen, was Steam verindert.



> Was kann da Dice oder EA für? Da spielst du auf den falschen Servern würd ich sagen! Und ein großkalibriges Gewehr setzt halt auch nach einem Treffer ausser Gefecht, das sollte auch im Spiel so sein. Zumindest im Hardcore Modus für echte Männer, der Standard Modus ist ja eh ein Pussytreff imho


 
beleidigen lasse ich mich nicht... -,)


----------



## usopia (19. Januar 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Kann mir einer die obige Post erklären ?
> Wenn schon posten dann bitte korrekt quoten


...ich kann es nicht! 
Totales Chaos die Posts aber man spürt förmlich, wie angepisst die beiden sind weil ihr BF3 nicht korrekt läuft.


----------



## SackwalzNR1 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Habe folgendes Problem: 
Gestern konnte ich BF3 im Multiplayer noch (relativ) einwandfrei spielen. Wollte nun mal ne kleine Runde spielen und es tauchte
urplötzlich ein Problem mit Punkbuster und Avira Antivir auf o.o .
Hab also ein Quick-Match gestartet und abgewartet. Avira meldet sich daraufhin und meint, dass "PnkBstrK.sys" ein Trojaner sei.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das ein Fehlalarm ist. Hab schließlich nochma Punkbuster neuinstalliert und geupdatet, aber das Problem blieb bestehen. Anschließend hab ich die Datei mal bei "Ausnahmen" im Avira-Guard hinzugefügt. Beim Starten zeigt Avira die Datei
zwar nicht mehr als Virus an, allerdings werde ich nun direkt beim Ladebildschirm von BF3 vom Server gekickt =/ .

Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder hat jemand eine Idee, wie das zu lösen ist?
Wäre sehr dankbar.

MfG Walze

*Edit: Also wenn man dem Datum Glauben schenken darf, scheint das Problem seit heute bei vielen Leuten vermehrt aufzutreten :o :  http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/forum/threadview/2832654489578075980/


----------



## DeVan90 (6. Februar 2012)

Würde BF3 auf meinem PC bei niedrigen bis maximal mittleren Details @1080p noch einigermaßen laufen?

AMD 1055T
5850 PCS+
4GB RAM


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Februar 2012)

DeVan90 schrieb:


> Würde BF3 auf meinem PC bei niedrigen bis maximal mittleren Details @1080p noch einigermaßen laufen?
> 
> AMD 1055T
> 5850 PCS+
> 4GB RAM


 
Sogar auf Hohen Details (nicht unbedingt Ultra) wird es problemlos laufen.
Nur halt ohne MSAA und maximal SSAO (anstatt HBAO)


----------



## be-myself (27. März 2012)

Hi zusammen
Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann deshalb habe ich mich angemeldet.

Letzten Sonnabend habe ich mir für schlappe 39.- € BF3 gekauft und wollte es daheim gleich installieren. Doch leider Fehlanzeige denn wenn ich das AV-Programm und die Firewall ausschalte funktioniert es trotzdem nicht. Ich lege also die Disc 1 aus der Packung ein und klicke dann auf Origin installieren, was auch funktioniert. Danach starte ich Origin vom Desktop aus mit Admin rechten und es erscheint ein Fenster Update installieren. Wenn ich dann auf installieren klicke kommt eine Fehlermeldung: *EC: 7049:12175 EC:7049:12175-CA Fehler:7049:12175* in Hintergrund der Meldung ist dann auch der Origin Downloadbalken und der steht bei 0,00%. Klicke ich die Fehlermeldung weg bleibt besagter Downloadbalken und es tut sich nichts. Also habe ich dann das ganze Origin wieder deinstalliert(alle Ordner entfernt und CCleaner drüberlaufen lassen) und es noch mal von der Origin Webseite gedownloadet. Das ganze installiert (AV-Programm und Firewall aus) und dann wieder als Admin ausgeführt. Jetzt kam eine neue (andere) Meldung: *Zum Aktivieren von Origin ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich.* Ich habe aber eine Internetverbindung, sonst könnte ich ja nichts downloaden ! Nun habe ich wieder alles deinstalliert und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann. Ich habe schon im Web sämtliche Foren durchsucht für eine richtige Installation, alles probiert aber es hat nichts gebracht. Selbst das mit der _"OriginTMP.exe"_ habe ich gesucht in den Ordnern aber nirgendwo etwas gefunden. Mittlerweile habe ich den Eindruck (wenn ich mir die Foren durchlese) das ich der einzige bin der solch ein Problem hat.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen ?

Danke im voraus für eure Mühe...


----------



## Samsonetty (27. März 2012)

Genau das selbe hab ich auch, nur macht sich bei mir nur die Maus Selbständig, mir wurde gesagt, dass es am Maustreiber lägen würde und man diese Deaktivieren sollte.

Nur warum kauf ich mir eine 80Euro Teure Maus? Na damit ich schneller Spielen kann, damit diese sich meiner Hand fügt, damit man die Schnelligkeit einstellen kann usw...... bei Jedem Spiel Funktioniert dies, nur bei BF3 nicht, hab mich damit abgefunden und das Spiel liegt zwar auf der Paltte, aber gespielt habe ich seit her nicht mehr 

Werde es wohl wieder Spielen, wenn EA sich diesem mal annimmt und einen Fixpatch rein schmeißt. Aber so lange Sie dies nicht machen und lieber DLC`s und sontiges rein patchen, tja kann man nix machen.....


----------



## Samsonetty (27. März 2012)

be-myself schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann deshalb habe ich mich angemeldet.
> 
> Letzten Sonnabend habe ich mir für schlappe 39.- € BF3 gekauft und wollte es daheim gleich installieren. Doch leider Fehlanzeige denn wenn ich das AV-Programm und die Firewall ausschalte funktioniert es trotzdem nicht. Ich lege also die Disc 1 aus der Packung ein und klicke dann auf Origin installieren, was auch funktioniert. Danach starte ich Origin vom Desktop aus mit Admin rechten und es erscheint ein Fenster Update installieren. Wenn ich dann auf installieren klicke kommt eine Fehlermeldung: *EC: 7049:12175 EC:7049:12175-CA Fehler:7049:12175* in Hintergrund der Meldung ist dann auch der Origin Downloadbalken und der steht bei 0,00%. Klicke ich die Fehlermeldung weg bleibt besagter Downloadbalken und es tut sich nichts. Also habe ich dann das ganze Origin wieder deinstalliert(alle Ordner entfernt und CCleaner drüberlaufen lassen) und es noch mal von der Origin Webseite gedownloadet. Das ganze installiert (AV-Programm und Firewall aus) und dann wieder als Admin ausgeführt. Jetzt kam eine neue (andere) Meldung: *Zum Aktivieren von Origin ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich.* Ich habe aber eine Internetverbindung, sonst könnte ich ja nichts downloaden ! Nun habe ich wieder alles deinstalliert und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann. Ich habe schon im Web sämtliche Foren durchsucht für eine richtige Installation, alles probiert aber es hat nichts gebracht. Selbst das mit der _"OriginTMP.exe"_ habe ich gesucht in den Ordnern aber nirgendwo etwas gefunden. Mittlerweile habe ich den Eindruck (wenn ich mir die Foren durchlese) das ich der einzige bin der solch ein Problem hat.
> ...


 
Versuche mal Origin extern Downladen und ersteinmal diesen Installieren.
Danach BF3, dann sollte es Funzen, den mit der Externen Installation hast du schon die Aktuellste Version.


----------



## be-myself (27. März 2012)

Samsonetty schrieb:


> Versuche mal Origin extern Downladen und ersteinmal diesen Installieren.
> Danach BF3, dann sollte es Funzen, den mit der Externen Installation hast du schon die Aktuellste Version.



Ich habe jetzt mal das probiert was Du mir vorgeschlagen hast und was soll ich sagen ? Es hat nicht funktioniert, denn es kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung mit der Internetverbindung.


----------



## Samsonetty (27. März 2012)

be-myself schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal das probiert was Du mir vorgeschlagen hast und was soll ich sagen ? Es hat nicht funktioniert, denn es kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung mit der Internetverbindung.


 
OK, Frage, hast du ein EA Konto? Wenn nein, dann dort Registrieren.
Die Daten von deinem EA Konto, müssen in den Origin rein, also keine Neuanmeldung, wenn du schon ein Konto hast.
Sollte Origin weiterhin Fehler ausspucken, dann empfehle ich Dir am besten mal hier melden, mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht mehr sagen, sorry: 
EA Kundendienst - Customer Support - Spiele von EA


----------



## usopia (27. März 2012)

@be-myself: hast du schon die ganzen Standard-Sachen wie alle Treiber aktualisieren, alle überflüssigen Tools und Software wie z.B. ATI-TrayTools runterwefen und anschliessend mal das Sys und Registry bereinigen z.B. mit Ccleaner.

Ansonsten scheint es so, daß irgendein Sicherheits-Tool oder eine falsche Einstellung die korrekte Install verhindert. Also nochmal nachschauen, daß kein Blocker oder Tuningtool etc. läuft. Versuchen würde ich anschliessend, die Install von Origin und BF3 mit Admin-Rechten auszuführen, also Rechtsklick auf die exe und "als Admin ausführen".


----------



## mccanderd (31. März 2012)

1. Navigate to your Origin directory. ( C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin is default ).
2. Delete EVERYTHING in there except for Origin.exe and OriginUninstall.exe
3. Download this zip file linked below:

https://secure.download.dm.origin.com/usertest/OriginUpdate_8_5_0_4554.zip

4. Drop the zip file into your Origin directory. DO NOT UNZIP THE FILE.
5. Double click Origin.exe to run it which will install the new version.


----------



## mRBaeR85 (6. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das wie scheinbar 100 andere vor mir das Tastatur Problem wenn ich spiele reagiert die Tastatur und Maus nicht mehr, kann mir jemand eine lösung vorschlagen oder gibt es ein thema wo das schon geklärt ist weil ich finde zu dem thema nicht viel bin auch sehr sehr neu hier.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Brummi (6. April 2012)

Hi!
Vorweg: Nein, ich will dich nicht veräppeln 
Kann es sein, dass du versehentlich die Konsole geöffnet hast? Ist mir selbst ein paar Mal passiert und ich weiß, dass auch noch andere etwas grobmotorisch veranlagt sind. Hab die tage erst nen Foreneintrag gelesen von einem, bei dem sich ebendieses als Problem heraus stellte.
Schau mal am oberen Bildschirmrand und falls dort die Konsole zu sehen ist, schließe sie wieder mit "^".
Falls nach dem letzten Patch die CommoRose blinken sollte und du dich nicht mehr richtig bewegen kannst, einmal "Esc" drücken und das Problem sollte behoben sein.
Gruß,
Brummi


----------



## mRBaeR85 (6. April 2012)

@ Brummi

wenn es auf mich bezogen ist, dann muss ich leider sagen das es leider nicht das Problem ist weil das war auch mein Gedanke aber leider wurde ich enttäuscht es muss also wann was anderem liegen als an der Konsole.

aber schon mal danke für den Hinweis das ich da noch mehr drauf achten werde.

Noch jemand eine Idee ???


----------



## Brummi (6. April 2012)

mRBaeR85 schrieb:


> @ Brummi
> 
> wenn es auf mich bezogen ist, dann muss ich leider sagen das es leider nicht das Problem ist weil das war auch mein Gedanke aber leider wurde ich enttäuscht es muss also wann was anderem liegen als an der Konsole.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, war für dich gedacht, hätte ich auch erwähnen können...
Dann habe ich leider keine Idee außer dass ein eventuell angeschlossenes Pad o.Ä. die Eingabe stört. Hatte mal ein Prob mit nem XBox 360 Controller, den ich zum Fliegen nutzen wollte. Da hat aber das Pad gesponnen und nicht Maus bzw. Tastatur.
Haste mal das offizielle Forum durchstöbert?
Gruß,
Brummi

Edit: Hab gerade aus Langeweile im Forum gesucht, da stand, dass man die Steuerung zurücksetzen soll (auf Standard), dann soll's wohl klappen.


----------



## mRBaeR85 (6. April 2012)

Xbox 360 ?? ok werd den gleich mal abmachen und versuchen ob das klappt werd mich dann noch mal melden. 
Danke für den gedanken Sprung


Edit: Habe die Treiber für den Controller deinstalliert und CC drüberlaufen lassen.

Habe sonst keine weiteren Joypads dran oder installiert also muss es an was anderem liegen die frage ist was ???

Ich denke das Spiel ist der Fehler bei jedem anderen keine Probleme aber bei BF 3 das sagt mir DICE und EA haben einfach nur scheiss Programmierer die es nicht mal schaffen nach zwei Patches den fehler zubeheben oder ihn ausfindig zumachen in den nächsten Patches wird es das gleiche spiel sein.

kann doch nicht sein das sowas nicht lösbar ist EA halt, ist und war schon immer ne drecks firma abzocke ohne ende wie immer.


----------



## Gr1nder17 (29. Mai 2012)

Leute ich hab mal ne Frage 
Ich hab seid kurzem das Problem, dass die Errungenschaften, die ich für meine Famas freischalte (aufsätze etc.), nicht "gewertet" werden.
D.h. dass sie im Game auftauchen aber sobald ich es verlasse, sie nicht im Battlelog gespeichert werden und somit beim nächsten laden auch nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Weiterhin ist komisch dass das battlelog sogar anzeigt, dass ich die sachen würzlich freigeschaltet habe o.O und auch die Kills aus den spielen nicht gezählt werden( hab bestimmt 150 kills "verschenkt" bevor ich es gemerkt hab.
Kennt jemand das Problem und hat vllt ne lösung 

Gruß


----------

